# Worst car driven



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

First of all, my story is not related to Uber driving in any part.

Usually, the rental car company does not provide you the car you requested during reservation. You do, however, expect a similar car. Today, I was told that no sedans were available. The lady at the counter offered me a complimentary 'upgrade' to a 2018 Jeep Sahara. That left my brain blank for a while....

To begin with, it is already annoying enough having the need to step onto 'protruded foot support' or whatever you call that thing is in order to get into the vehicle. Not sure what the seats are made of but they are too hard for me. Then I was completely clueless when it came to seat adjustment. Remember the car was made in 2018 but there were NO power seats!!

Some smart engineers have decided to place the spare tyre at a location that compromised the ability of the driver to assess the rear traffic. Windows are controlled by switches located at the centre console instead of buttons at the driver's door. Here is the best part - instead of charging my phone, the USB port drained its battery!! Brilliant Jeep!

Although I am never a fan of infotainment systems, the one in my rental car is a joke. How are you supposed to read the words on such a tiny screen while driving? Another discovery of the century goes to.... there is no reversing camera! Don't you expect a basic function like this in a 2018 vehicle? Bluetooth also sounds like a technology from the next century for a Jeep. Without any choice, music can only be played by phones.

Before hitting the road, the first challenge was to disengage the parking brake. I had to use full force to press the knob and push the handle down. Speaking of parking brakes, my 2004 simply needs a gentle pull whereas there was already electronic parking brake in my previous 2011.... Extremely rough ride. Noisy engine, sounds powerful but do not give much acceleration. You can almost feel every uneven road surface. Be sure to drive as slow as 5 mph over a bump if you don't want to be going against gravity. The only thing that works presumably, is the cruise control but only at a speed < 60 mph lol 

I have done a quick search about the cost of a Sahara... Not cheap at all. I cannot understand why a person would like to invest $30k+ on something like that while he / she can drive a brand new Camry home happily from the dealer with about $22k...

This is the first road trip that ever makes me want to quit the first day. Thanks Jeep... Also a question for the rental company.... How is this an 'upgrade' from a Altima / Camry??


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

A Jeep Wrangler Sahara? If you are not off-roading with it, it won't be much fun. They are valuable as fun vacation trucks, not as daily drivers. They are loud and rough and built for purpose. Jeep Wranglers can be used on the road, but there is almost no reason to drive one if you aren't ever planning on going somewhere off the beaten path.

I know people like to role-play off-roading, but that is what crossovers are for. Trucks like the Wrangler or Toyota 4Runner are some of the last of a dying breed of truly capable off-roaders. I watched a Wrangler clear a 30+ foot fallen tree with a winch from a rutted dirt road. _That _is why you get a truck like that - amazing to see.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't know sounds like first world problems to me. When I was really little my parents had bought some joke of a car. The thing would constantly not start, or stall on other days. Shortly after they bought it they nicknamed it the BIG YELLOW PROBLEM. They had it probably about 2 weeks. A used 1993 Ford Taurus eventually replaced it and it's reliabilty was extremely good. This really made you become grateful that there are good cars out there.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Like someone said above, it's a purpose built car. I call em toy car category. You buy it to play with and then put it in the garage once you're done playing and get back to reality. Would never buy one for continuous/daily use. Since I drive uber, I cannot afford toy cars on $3.99/hr.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

The worst car I ever rented was a Chrysler 200. Terrible acceleration, and terrible gas mileage to boot. It was 25 mpg, I definitely expected more than 30. Then I got a flat tire the next day and had to change it in the rain.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Worst car I ever owned was a Chrysler Sebring Convertible. Was supposed to be a fun car to put the top down and go for a ride on a nice day. POS and I had the upgraded edition with leather seats etc.etc..

Body shakes and vibrates like a *****.
Electrical problems are common. The steering column started smoking once while I was driving.
Terrible lighting design. The bulb burned out for the instrument panel. Lo and behold it was hard wired into the main harness. The only way to fix it is to pull the entire instrument panel and splice into the main wire harness! Terrible idea.
I could go on and on but you get the point. What a POS car. Couldn't get rid of it fast enough.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I think I know why that Jeep Sahara was available.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Worst new car that I drove - Fiat 500X. 
Worst overall car that I drove - Skoda Felicia ... although Suzuki Jimny is close 2nd.



MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I cannot understand why a person would like to invest $30k+ on something like that while he / she can drive a brand new Camry home happily from the dealer with about $22k...


Because Camry can't do this ...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> First of all, my story is not related to Uber driving in any part.
> 
> Usually, the rental car company does not provide you the car you requested during reservation. You do, however, expect a similar car. Today, I was told that no sedans were available. The lady at the counter offered me a complimentary 'upgrade' to a 2018 Jeep Sahara. That left my brain blank for a while....
> 
> ...


Fiat owns Chrystler- Jeep
Need i say more ?


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Fiat owns Chrystler- Jeep
> Need i say more ?


Fiat also owns Ferrari, Maserati, Alfa Romeo ... I don't see them suffering from that.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Worst car I ever owned was a Chrysler Sebring Convertible. Was supposed to be a fun car to put the top down and go for a ride on a nice day. POS and I had the upgraded edition with leather seats etc.etc..
> 
> Body shakes and vibrates like a @@@@@.
> Electrical problems are common. The steering column started smoking once while I was driving.
> ...


Really ?

The steering column started smoking !



Syn said:


> Fiat also owns Ferrari, Maserati, Alfa Romeo ... I don't see them suffering from that. :wink:


Thats the point.
You DONT SEE THEM !


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Thats the point.
> You DONT SEE THEM !


Oh I do. Where I'm from they're everywhere, especially Alfa Romeos. I'm currently in a market for Giulia.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Fiat owns Chrystler- Jeep
> Need i say more ?


I had an unreliable Fiat in college. 
My mechanic joked once Fiat stood for
Fix It Again Tony.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Worst car I ever owned was a Chrysler Sebring Convertible. Was supposed to be a fun car to put the top down and go for a ride on a nice day. POS and I had the upgraded edition with leather seats etc.etc..
> 
> Body shakes and vibrates like a @@@@@.
> Electrical problems are common. The steering column started smoking once while I was driving.
> ...


I had a similar experience with a Sebring convertible. I rented several while traveling and those seemed fine. Unlike the Mustang convertible, the Sebring had trunk space available when the top was down. Bought the Limited version for the extra bells and whistles.

What an awful car. It left us stranded several times. Twice more than fifty miles from home. Nothing on the car was accessible. As I recall, you had to take one of the front tires off to get to the battery. Same with changing headlamps.

It wasn't so much that the radiator manifold was made out of plastic, but two pieces of plastic glued together.

I enjoy working on my cars, but this was ridiculous. I bailed on it as quick as a could.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

@MyJessicaLS430, you are probably comparing the Wrangler to your LS430/ES350, even if only subconsciously, so of course things will be different. As mentioned, a Wrangler is from pretty much another planet compared to Lexus. Hence the shortcomings.

Plus, you are talking about a rental vehicle which a lot of times aren't very highly equipped. So yeah, diff'rent strokes for diff'rent folks, that's all. :thumbup:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Classical Telecaster said:


> I had a similar experience with a Sebring convertible. I rented several while traveling and those seemed fine. Unlike the Mustang convertible, the Sebring had trunk space available when the top was down. Bought the Limited version for the extra bells and whistles.
> 
> What an awful car. It left us stranded several times. Twice more than fifty miles from home. Nothing on the car was accessible. As I recall, you had to take one of the front tires off to get to the battery. Same with changing headlamps.
> 
> ...


Same with the Stratus !
Must take left front tire off to change battery !
But
On 2008 Cadillac D.T.S.
must take BACK SEAT OUT TO CHANGE THE DAMN BATTERY !!#

MAKE THE DAMN BATTERY CABLE 2 FEET LONGER & PUT IT IN THE TRUNK !


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Really ? The steering column started smoking !


Yup, driving down the road first I smelled that nasty wire burn smell and then the smoke started coming out of the steering column. The ignition wires shorted and started melting. I wish the whole POS has started on fire to collect the insurance money!

That car tested my abilities as an amateur home mechanic.



Classical Telecaster said:


> As I recall, you had to take one of the front tires off to get to the battery. Same with changing headlamps.


Exactly! You had to take the wheel off and then pull out the grommets and the plastic wheel well trim. It sat on a shelf inside.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Yup, driving down the road first I smelled that nasty wire burn smell and then the smoke started coming out of the steering column. The ignition wires shorted and started melting. I wish the whole POS has started on fire to collect the insurance money!
> 
> That car tested my abilities as an amateur home mechanic.
> 
> ...


Had the fancy climate control go south. It also spewed smoke. Had to order a variable resister made in Slovenia, who probably has less environmental protect laws. Had to crushtomize the ductwork to fit the factory recommended part. Having the Mercedes star on the key fob did nothing for reliability, but sometimes the cost of parts was right up there with a Mercedes.

I just remembered, none other than Jeremy Clarkson named the Sebring "the worst car in the world."


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Jeep is certainly an "enthusiast" type of vehicle. Not a comfort ride by any means. And Chrysler stereo deck does in fact suck. One thing on my list to replace in our Grand Caravan.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

The worst car I've rented was a Nissan versa sedan a year ago. No Bluetooth, rough ride, poor acceleration and everything basic. It felt like a car from the mid 90's.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Jack Marrero said:


> The worst car I've rented was a Nissan versa sedan a year ago. No Bluetooth, rough ride, poor acceleration and everything basic. It felt like a car from the mid 90's.


I agree. This is one of my least favorite cars for sale in the US. So many better compact and subcompact cars.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> A Jeep Wrangler Sahara? If you are not off-roading with it, it won't be much fun. They are valuable as fun vacation trucks, not as daily drivers.


Sorry, I really cannot understand the 'fun part"... Why people would like to drive on unpaved terrains ? One thing I know for sure is that my butt hurts after 4 hours of driving (not continuous)!! My back also feels a bit stiff &#128557;



BadYota said:


> It was 25 mpg, I definitely expected more than 30.


This is extremely a very good fuel economy in my book. My Lexuses are guzzlers. The best that they can do ...perhaps 16mpg for the 2004 and 20mpg for the 2015 on premium gasoline &#128557;. These numbers are not even close to the official figures. The fortunate side... Premium grade costs $2.7-2.9/gal in Houston.



Syn said:


> Worst new car that I drove - Fiat 500X.
> Worst overall car that I drove - Skoda Felicia ... although Suzuki Jimny is close 2nd.
> 
> 
> Because Camry can't do this ...


I have to admit the need to give Jeep a credit for off-road drive but... Why do people do that ? Going to be fun if the tyres got trapped and you have to do the old-fashioned way.... The lucky driver stays inside the vehicle to press the pedal while the less fortunate pushing from behind takes a mud shower from head to toes...

The only practical situation for driving such car is on flooded roads. Sedan drivers would have abandaned the cars while the amphibians are cruising around...



tohunt4me said:


> Fiat owns Chrystler- Jeep
> Need i say more ?


Yes, please. I have never heard of fiat.



TomTheAnt said:


> @MyJessicaLS430, you are probably comparing the Wrangler to your LS430/ES350, even if only subconsciously, so of course things will be different. As mentioned, a Wrangler is from pretty much another planet compared to Lexus. Hence the shortcomings.
> 
> Plus, you are talking about a rental vehicle which a lot of times aren't very highly equipped. So yeah, diff'rent strokes for diff'rent folks, that's all. :thumbup:


Perhaps you are right. However, the difference in ride comfort is so remarkable that you can tell within a few minutes from the moment you started the engine.

I never complain about a rental car realizing only to spend a few days with them. It is like comparing apples with oranges if I were to compare a Jeep with my cars (not to mention I am a big fan of Lexus). Take Camry / Malibu for example, I never had any problems with them in the previous road trips.. This Sahara, however... Negative stars!! Very poorly-built, in my opinion.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Worst CAR i ever drove...

Well it was a Mercury grand Marquis that was over 400,000 miles. It smelled funky, the check engine light wouldn't go out (no matter how much the shop looked at it), it got like 4 gallons to the mile, it was a WAY over the hill taxi.

Worst model?

Chrysler 200, 

Worst part? It has this shift knob (more like a radio knob than anything) and i swear that in the week i was renting it that i accidentally bumped it out of the gear i wanted 50 GD times.

Overall it was a crappy little car that felt like every part of the interior was going to break.

Driving it felt like I was constantly on the verge of wrecking from the thing getting bumped out of gear.

Overall it was one of the worst driving experiences ever. (excluding a REALLY over the hill taxi)


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

I might be someone who is pretty content with most cars.

The worst one I've driven is a Chevy Aveo... oh sorry, Chevy Spark. It was OK to drive but absolutely terrifying in traffic.

I've rented a Nissan Versa, and I agree that it's a forgettable car but it functions as basic transportation.

I _liked_ the Chrysler 200 as a rental car. 
Even more horror: I liked the Dodge Caliber as a rental car. Nobody else in my group liked driving it, but I did.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

My friend rented a small Chevy. I'm pretty sure it was the Chevy Sonic. That thing was small on the inside, but had a funny problem. The speed would readout like crazy. It would say he was going much slower, or faster then he was actually going. It was obviously broken and not in KPH. 

One time I rented a GMC Acadia and loved driving the thing. The only problem was the gas mileage was absolutely awful. The rental company didn't change the oil when it was suppose to and I got about 13 MPG driving over 1,000 miles in it. At least the oil light was on for the entire 1,000 mile trip. Maybe the oil was fresh and they didn't reset the light? I don't know, but the MPG was horrible.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Jack Marrero said:


> The worst car I've rented was a Nissan versa sedan a year ago. No Bluetooth, rough ride, poor acceleration and everything basic. It felt like a car from the mid 90's.


It also has a basic price. Even the MSRP is only $12,000 and after rebates I've been seeing them for as little as $7,000 brand new.

I had a 2019 Versa as a rental last year. It does have Bluetooth even on a base model, as well as everything power (doors, windows, mirrors), rearview camera, etc.

And also amazing legroom space in the back seats, more space than many much larger cars. I always felt that Versa sedan is the perfect rideshare car.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I have to admit the need to give Jeep a credit for off-road drive but... Why do people do that ? Going to be fun if the tyres got trapped and you have to do the old-fashioned way.... The lucky driver stays inside the vehicle to press the pedal while the less fortunate pushing from behind takes a mud shower from head to toes....


 That's why a lot of people always go with another off roader to pull them out. Also why you see a lot of them with a winch.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> First of all, my story is not related to Uber driving in any part.
> 
> Usually, the rental car company does not provide you the car you requested during reservation. You do, however, expect a similar car. Today, I was told that no sedans were available. The lady at the counter offered me a complimentary 'upgrade' to a 2018 Jeep Sahara. That left my brain blank for a while....
> 
> ...


You got lucky you didn't end up getting the Wrangler Rubicon. That thing has 11 inches of ground clearance. It is a rock crawler, not a cruiser &#128513;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> First of all, my story is not related to Uber driving in any part.
> 
> Usually, the rental car company does not provide you the car you requested during reservation. You do, however, expect a similar car. Today, I was told that no sedans were available. The lady at the counter offered me a complimentary 'upgrade' to a 2018 Jeep Sahara. That left my brain blank for a while....
> 
> ...


I test drove a Yugo.
Brand new.



tohunt4me said:


> Same with the Stratus !
> Must take left front tire off to change battery !
> But
> On 2008 Cadillac D.T.S.
> ...


ive changed batteries in BOTH !

ITS TRUE !


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Sorry, I really cannot understand the 'fun part"... Why people would like to drive on unpaved terrains ? One thing I know for sure is that my butt hurts after 4 hours of driving (not continuous)!! My back also feels a bit stiff &#128557;
> ...
> I have to admit the need to give Jeep a credit for off-road drive but... Why do people do that ? Going to be fun if the tyres got trapped and you have to do the old-fashioned way.... The lucky driver stays inside the vehicle to press the pedal while the less fortunate pushing from behind takes a mud shower from head to toes...
> ....


Why do people drive on unpaved roads? Some people just like to do it. Other times, there is no other option. I am a firearms instructor and the easiest place for me to take my students is down a dirt road down into some BLM land. Some of my students say the off roading to get to the range was the best part. I usually borrow my dad's Toyota Tacoma TRD Off road to do it, and I've managed to get it stuck before on some of the roads because they are that bad. A jeep would probably work where the pickup truck fails.

Also, you never know when the US government might suddenly become insolvent as well as state goverments, and then when the roads are half-pothole, half road, jeeping it might be the only way to get around!

Using a jeep for rideshare though sounds pretty nuts, so long as the roads you have in your town reasonably resemble roads!

I do know a shortcut in my town that I use when Ubering which involves going off-roading which will sometimes bring me to my rider 10 minutes faster. But I don't need a jeep for it. My little sedan can hop the curb and do pretty good in some areas as long as it is relatively flat and non-muddy. I wouldn't do it in a Lexus though. I won't shed a tear if I bottom out my little cheap sedan or put some dents in it with some boulders. I'll just bang the dents out and use some white $3 spraypaint.

When I got my latest CUV that I use for UberXL, my back and butt would hurt a lot. I solved the issue by putting a cushion on the seat that elevated my seating position. I think a lot of cars were never meant to be used as a Taxi where you will sit in the same seat for hours on end, they were just meant for the regular person who drives 25 minutes to work and back each day.


----------



## calimade (Apr 13, 2017)

This has to be a troll post.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> First of all, my story is not related to Uber driving in any part.
> 
> Usually, the rental car company does not provide you the car you requested during reservation. You do, however, expect a similar car. Today, I was told that no sedans were available. The lady at the counter offered me a complimentary 'upgrade' to a 2018 Jeep Sahara. That left my brain blank for a while....
> 
> ...


The rental company also gave me the jeep Sahara when my car was in the shop. I ask for a compact car but that's all they had available. It was the worse car I've ever driven. The acceleration is terrible and no cameras or power seats like u said. What a joke of a vehicle


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

I was in a 2 seater convertible mood
I bought a used Allante' on eBay.
summer of fun when it started......
Then sold it to CarMax for almost 
my purchase price.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> Like someone said above, it's a purpose built car. I call em toy car category. You buy it to play with and then put it in the garage once you're done playing and get back to reality. Would never buy one for continuous/daily use. Since I drive uber, I cannot afford toy cars on $3.99/hr.


Is that really what they pay in market for time? I get 12.60 an hour w .60 a mile in chicago. Generally could make $20 an hour for as many hours as ide like to drive (usually 12 hours a day) before the corona....


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

1991 Mercury Cougar to this day have never seen a worse winter car.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

My wife and I were in Kauai for our honeymoon and I decided to rent a "fun" car, jeep wrangler. I never knew a flat road can have be so bumpy. Entire car felt cheap and is cheap. Now whenever my wife points out a wrangler, I would say "junk."


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> First of all, my story is not related to Uber driving in any part.
> 
> Usually, the rental car company does not provide you the car you requested during reservation. You do, however, expect a similar car. Today, I was told that no sedans were available. The lady at the counter offered me a complimentary 'upgrade' to a 2018 Jeep Sahara. That left my brain blank for a while....
> 
> ...


Now you see why anything Dodge, Chrysler, Jeep are all on The Consumer Reports used car do not buy list.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Sorry, I really cannot understand the 'fun part"... Why people would like to drive on unpaved terrains ? One thing I know for sure is that my butt hurts after 4 hours of driving (not continuous)!! My back also feels a bit stiff &#128557;
> 
> This is extremely a very good fuel economy in my book. My Lexuses are guzzlers. The best that they can do ...perhaps 16mpg for the 2004 and 20mpg for the 2015 on premium gasoline &#128557;. These numbers are not even close to the official figures. The fortunate side... Premium grade costs $2.7-2.9/gal in Houston.
> 
> ...


For an adventure, find someone with a 4x4 and knows how to drive it off road. It is incredible what some of them can do. I can't say about your particular rental's capabilities. Another thing is people that like to go camping in the wilderness. You can practically go anywhere in a 4x4. Not to mention those that live in rural areas that may have issues with rain and dirt roads.

But, back to the thread, I recently got a Ford Edge as a loaner. I hated it. It was a base model that just seemed cheap. ugh

Worst car I have ever had was a 1990 C1500 pickup. The number of mechanical problems was staggering and it had less than 90k miles. The paint lasted about 15 minutes before it started flaking. I will never have any GM again.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I think the Wrangler Sahara is at the lower end of the Wrangler lineup. Pics are of my son’s modified off-road and camping 2007 Rubicon. Pop top sleeps two, has hot water for an outdoor shower enclosure, a solar-powered refrigerator. Too many mods to suspension and mechanicals to list here. It is a bit of a rough ride, and a chore to get in and out of for me, but that’s because I’m always getting in the passenger side.  He’s put over 150k miles on it, and is very pleased overall.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear can't decide between a 78 Dodge Colt with a bad plug and a 77 Datsun B210 with a bad clutch.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Worst was a 1990 Pontiac Transport mini van, rented one for a long weekend trip. It was so uncomfortable no matter where you sat in the vehicle.

Next worst was a 2016 Chevy Cruze, rented one when I was on a trip out west. Driver seat was very uncomfortable, and for a new car it really lacked get up and go. I hated it

Only other one I can think of was a 2015 Jeep Patriot. Another rental, was okay comfort level. Biggest issue I had with it was when you stepped on the gas hard to accelerate while pulling out about 70% of the time it would start, then hesitate a second, then go again. Made pulling out into traffic a gamble, will it hesitate or not. That thing scared the hell out of me a few times as it hesitated and very bad times.



Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear can't decide between a 78 Dodge Colt with a bad plug and a 77 Datsun B210 with a bad clutch.


I was in a '82 Datsun B210, had to crawl out the window as a dump truck started backing up over it. Flattened that car pretty good. It was that bright orange color that Datsun had at the time.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

The Russian built Lada. Vaz 2106

We used them in a tactical driving school I used teach military and law enforcement how to drive in 3rd world countries.

They use them as Police cars and Taxis. Can't kill them even when you try.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

IR12 said:


> I had an unreliable Fiat in college.
> My mechanic joked once Fiat stood for
> Fix It Again Tony.


Not knowing if you're going to arrive is part of the fun.

My first car was a Fiat 128 like this one. Loved it / hated it.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

It’s a Jeep thing. If you’re a Camry person you won’t get it.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Geo.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

My worst car was the first one I bought myself. I was 18 in 2008 when I paid $800 cash for a 88' Dodge Aries station wagon. The AC and radio broke after about a month. The car lasted me 8 months before the head gasket blew.



MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Why people would like to drive on unpaved terrains ? One thing I know for sure is that my butt hurts after 4 hours of driving (not continuous)!! My back also feels a bit stiff &#128557;


Because off-roading is so much fun! It's not something you're meant to do for four hours. My uncle had a Wrangler that he would use to take me off-roading on the beach in the Outer Banks. It was a blast!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

And yet the Wrangler is still #1 for resale 🤦🏼 how it beats out 4Runner? I have no idea. Even Jeep owners don't know why it is #1


----------

